# Wow!  Internet Explorer 5.2.2



## bjurusik (Sep 26, 2002)

Is it just me, or does the new Internet Explorer 5.2.2 update displays pages much faster!  On par with WinIE!


----------



## masternew (Sep 26, 2002)

I totally agree with you, I see an improvement.


----------



## solrac (Sep 26, 2002)

i don't see much difference and navigator (chimera) still blows it out of the water.


----------



## toast (Sep 26, 2002)

What about the new Classic 5.16 version ? OS X has Chimera, but I'm still on Explorer when running in Classic.


----------



## toast (Sep 26, 2002)

Hum_and by the way, you're right, IE is now almost concurrential to Chimera_on certain pages only, though.


----------



## hazmat (Sep 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *Hum_and by the way, you're right, IE is now almost concurrential to Chimera_on certain pages only, though. *



What, like www.microsoft.com? 

I love how the IE installer closes everything you have open.  Thanks, guys.  Like copying the .app into /Applications has anything to do with anything else.


----------



## Urbansory (Sep 26, 2002)

Pages do display faster, not too fast, Chimera is better, but Flash and Quicktime in Chimera is terrible. IE is still my default. Seems like Java is a little better, pop up windows don't freeze IE anymore. MacWorld's site was notorius for freezing up my IE. To see what i mean, go to the main page then close the window, you should get a pop up, but there are no hang ups in 5.2.2


----------



## holmBrew (Sep 26, 2002)

Ya!  Why the hell did it have to close all running apps! Damn you M$!  Get a freaking clue!


----------



## Tigger (Sep 26, 2002)

It didn't close any apps for me.
I closed IE, ran the installer and all other apps just stayed open.


----------



## Urbansory (Sep 26, 2002)

Mine closed too, weird.


----------



## fetlock (Sep 26, 2002)

Installed neatly, didn't close anything, and yes, there is a noticeable improvement in peformance.  I've checked a couple of sites, and it definitely loads more quickly.

So far, so good.


----------



## hazmat (Sep 26, 2002)

The IE installer actually said it had to close all running apps before installing.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 26, 2002)

Maybe it checks if you have IE running and if it is running it closes all apps?


----------



## hazmat (Sep 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tigger _
> *Maybe it checks if you have IE running and if it is running it closes all apps?  *



No, IE definitely was not running.


----------



## cwoody222 (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm still seeing a TON of sites display like my problem here:

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=22445

So many that I just recently decided to switch to OmniWeb - 4.1.1beta I believe.  So far I haven't seen the problem with OmniWeb (but I have with Chimera, and Mozilla...Netscape 7 won't install on my machine for some reason).

So, along with the newest OmniWeb and the cool new buttons here: http://homepage.mac.com/sergeidoc/toolbar/etoolbar.html I was all happy.

I thought I'd give 5.2.2 a try to see if the problem cleared up.  Nope.  Still get it.

Back to OmniWeb...


----------



## IchiroBoston (Sep 26, 2002)

I use Navigator full time now.
The latest public build is "ok" but the latest Nightly build is great!
http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/chimera/nightly/latest/
Give it a shot.

Ichiro


----------



## cabbage (Sep 26, 2002)

Damn!
Your hatred towards M$ really brings out your stupidity sometimes.  It's not Microsoft that is making you close all your open apps but the installer that Microsoft uses which happens to be created by MindVision Installer VISE.  So you should be bitching at MindVision not M$.  And VISE installer makes you close you're open apps.  It sucks when you are in the middle of doing something.


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 26, 2002)

...simply all M$ had to do is NOT to use the VISE installer if it is a dumb installer, isn't it?

So, technically M$ is the one to blame for


----------



## boi (Sep 26, 2002)

i think you people who are still using IE are to blame


----------



## LordOphidian (Sep 26, 2002)

cabbage, actually it is MS's fault.  Many others have used the same version of the MindVision software installer and have not required all apps to be quit.  If they had taken the time to uncheck the little box that requires all apps be quit, we wouldn't have the problem.

Of cource that doesn't explain them setting the path for saving the installer log file to "/", which requires root privs to write to...


----------



## toast (Sep 26, 2002)

Anyway, it's quite clear: Explorer on Mac Microsoft doesn't give a sh!t about, and any support of it, like this installer, is crappy.

I hope Chimera will quickly integrate Flash and Quicktime, as well as real media, so that Explorer can go to the Trash.

But still... I find this 5.2.2 version quite fast ! Browsing this site, for instance.


----------



## genghiscohen (Sep 26, 2002)

I gave the new IE version a trial run.  Still allows popups.  Still often fails to render page text.  Shows the b&w spinner way too often.  Overwrote my modified DefaultHelperApps.plist file to reinstate itself as default browser. Left its installation log at the root level of my boot drive.
It's no longer on my system.


----------



## MDLarson (Sep 26, 2002)

Has anybody else noticed that IE's Get Info hasn't changed?  It threw me off at first - I thought it installed it somewhere else and what I was looking at was 5.1.


----------



## MDLarson (Sep 26, 2002)

I also tried to drag and drop an image from Explorer onto my desktop.  It should just create the document on the desktop, as if you right-clicked (or control-clicked) on the image and saved as, but it's never worked for me in OS X.  Do any other Explorer users have this problem?


----------



## ScottW (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad to see IE up to speed. I am not much on the other browsers. Although they might be slightly faster (than the latest IE) they just don't render a page like IE does... and in my opinion, that is better.

Admin


----------



## genghiscohen (Sep 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Admin _
> * I am not much on the other browsers. Although they might be slightly faster (than the latest IE) they just don't render a page like IE does... and in my opinion, that is better.
> *


LOL!  So you prefer a browser that doesn't render all the text on a webpage?
I guess it's a matter of taste...


----------



## ScottW (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't have QE... so I don't suffer from those problems those of you with newer computers have with the text rendering. Guess that makes me feel better, but not really. 

Font smoothing is annoying, I turn it off and appears as though I would haven't any rendering issues if I had a newer system and was on IE.

So, either way, I'd probably come out ahead. But, thats not always the case in all areas. 

Admin


----------



## wtmcgee (Sep 26, 2002)

why is it that, when i maximize IE, it does not fill the entire screen? in chimera, and other web browsers, and other programs, maximizing means filling the entire screen (except the area that is horizontal with the dock, of course).

IE just resizes into some bigger, yet odd, size.

any ideas?


----------



## Tigger (Sep 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wtmcgee _
> *why is it that, when i maximize IE, it does not fill the entire screen? in chimera, and other web browsers, and other programs, maximizing means filling the entire screen (except the area that is horizontal with the dock, of course).
> 
> IE just resizes into some bigger, yet odd, size.
> ...


IE behaves like most other Mac programs:
The green maximize button resizes the window so that the page inside fits.
Sometimes it does that after some odd rules.

Press Alt + Green Button, and IE resizes to your full screen.


----------



## fetlock (Sep 27, 2002)

The IE problem mentioned--disappearing text--has been solved, on another list.

If you go to Peferences>Web Browser>Interface Extras, and de-select "Enable Quartz text smoothing," your disappearing text problem will be solved.

The same tip applies to all MS products that use text smoothing, so far as I know.


----------



## cwoody222 (Sep 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MDLarson _
> *I also tried to drag and drop an image from Explorer onto my desktop.  It should just create the document on the desktop, as if you right-clicked (or control-clicked) on the image and saved as, but it's never worked for me in OS X.  Do any other Explorer users have this problem?  *



For me it's hit and miss.  Sometimes works, sometimes doesn't.

Yet another reason I'm using OmniWeb now.


----------



## wdw_ (Sep 27, 2002)

Am I the only one whos splash screen changed drasticly?







1200 posts!


----------



## wdw_ (Sep 27, 2002)

na na...I just kidding. I did that myself.


----------



## MDLarson (Sep 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *na na...I just kidding. I did that myself.
> *


LOL, I'm sure nobody took that seriously!    It made me laugh.  Did you create that image yourself, or get it off of ResExcellence?


----------



## wdw_ (Sep 27, 2002)

I made it myself


----------



## Pawn Trader (Sep 27, 2002)

Can it be gotten straight from the installer as a single executable package? I keep a lot of stuff going and arranged 'just so', and only log out or reboot monthly. And even more than that, I  don't want to have to reset a bunch of prefs, which the probably do because the more people complain about it, the more it gets out there to the masses that software installation on the Mac isn't always as totally painless as they might have heard.

I only keep IE on this machine so that my girlfriend can come over and flush the detritus from her Notmail account every other day, and also testing the occasional web page.

But I swear, that's all I *ever* use it for. I never, ever, ever, do anything else with it, not even a little bit.

Okay, I do need it to access my bank's web interface. But that's really it! I promise! (Well, aside from eTrade, that is.)

Of course, I haven't tried those things since I moved from Mozilla to Chimera last month. I know they're not gonna work, but here I go, with the slightest glimmer of hope in my eye...


----------



## strobe (Sep 27, 2002)

If you encounter a misconfigured VISE installer you can bypass the stupidity by using AppleScript like:

tell application "badly configured installer" to doinstall

It will install without quitting the apps.

As for Explorer itself the primary reason it's faster is probably due to fiddling with the event handling which was tuned for MacOS. Unfortunately it appears they are still using the Event Manager instead of Carbon events. This means polling and other evils which leads to using idle CPU and less responsiveness. 

Unfortunately all other browsers suck, they have horrible interfaces! Explorer is the only browser to get drag+drop right.

How embarassing.


----------



## MDLarson (Sep 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by strobe _
> *Unfortunately all other browsers suck, they have horrible interfaces! Explorer is the only browser to get drag+drop right.
> 
> How embarassing. *


Can you drag-n-drop images to your desktop?  I can't  (See my earlier posts)


----------



## Tigger (Sep 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MDLarson _
> *Can you drag-n-drop images to your desktop?  I can't  (See my earlier posts) *


I can drag and drop images to the desktop.
Weird...


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Sep 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by strobe _
> *
> tell application "badly configured installer" to doinstall
> 
> ...



I tried the above but I got the following error. "The application 'Install Internet Explorer' got an error: Connection is invalid"  The error is highlighted at "doinstall" in the applescript.


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Sep 27, 2002)

oddly enough I did get it to install finaly...  I opened the installer until it told me to quit all apps.  I ran the applescript and waited for it to time out.  After clicking cancel it installed fine.

Strange, but it got the job done.


----------



## solrac (Sep 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *
> 
> What, like www.microsoft.com?
> ...



Yeah what the HELL is microsoft thinking? And it doesn't quit the Finder either. The Finder is just another app, you know!

Obviously, they don't even have time to do anything to their installer except quickly "carbonize" it. It's just the OS 9 installer quickly wrapped in Carbon.

Microsoft sucks.


----------



## solrac (Sep 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *Am I the only one whos splash screen changed drasticly?
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHHAHA
THAT RULES!!!
SYSTEM OF A DOWN RULES!!!
How did you make that screen????


----------



## nichrome (Sep 28, 2002)

Funny. Now people go psycho over MS's use of the VISE installer. But when Microsoft was about the only software developer on the Mac promoting drag-and-drop installs, no one said anything positive.

Grow up people. I'm sorry, but... grow up.


----------



## solrac (Sep 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nichrome _
> *Funny. Now people go psycho over MS's use of the VISE installer. But when Microsoft was about the only software developer on the Mac promoting drag-and-drop installs, no one said anything positive.
> 
> Grow up people. I'm sorry, but... grow up. *



Not me, I posted a message back then saying that Microsoft totally impressed me by the drag and drop installation of Office products.

But this Explorer installer is just... crap. Pure, liquid crap.


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nichrome _
> *Funny. Now people go psycho over MS's use of the VISE installer. But when Microsoft was about the only software developer on the Mac promoting drag-and-drop installs, no one said anything positive.
> 
> Grow up people. I'm sorry, but... grow up. *


  
You see, they promoted it (?) and nowadays they use ONLY this TOTALLY crap installers... 
From MS Office X:Mac to IE5.2.2 they didn't use Drag & Drop installs BUT more or less the same crap that they currenctly used in IE5.2.2... So, you see M$ is the one that HAS to GROW up and not us, the users...


----------



## Tigger (Sep 28, 2002)

Maybe they thought: "They hate us anyway, let's give them a reason!"


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Sep 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hulkaros _
> *
> 
> From MS Office X:Mac to IE5.2.2 they didn't use Drag & Drop installs BUT more or less the same crap that they currenctly used in IE5.2.2... So, you see M$ is the one that HAS to GROW up and not us, the users... *



Actualy,  if you would read the readme on the Office install CD it says that if you want all the apps installed to just drag and drop.  If you are wanting a customized install you would click on the installer.  I'm running a D&D'd version of Word right now.


----------



## Captain Code (Sep 28, 2002)

Is anyone else having a problem with their System Preferences reverting to Explorer as their default browser?

I select Chimera in the Web tab of the Internet control panel, quit the System Preferences, open it back up and Explorer is set as the default again!   

This didn't happen before I installed Explorer 5.2.2


----------



## cwoody222 (Sep 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fetlock _
> *The IE problem mentioned--disappearing text--has been solved, on another list.
> 
> If you go to Peferences>Web Browser>Interface Extras, and de-select "Enable Quartz text smoothing," your disappearing text problem will be solved.
> ...



That seems to have worked - thanks!


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rhino_G3 _
> *
> 
> Actualy,  if you would read the readme on the Office install CD it says that if you want all the apps installed to just drag and drop.  If you are wanting a customized install you would click on the installer.  I'm running a D&D'd version of Word right now. *



Well, you see the problem with the thing you say is NOT what M$ used to do before (with Office 2001, IE & OE) and...
NO having an option of using Drag & Drop isn't that much of a good thing...

The correct AND easiest method of doing things was, is and will be, this:

Folder with Application  <- Drag this folder ANYWHERE you want on your hard disk

And NOT:
Use the installer AND if you know better (read the readme file) use D&D. Still, this is not an option with IE5.2.2 install method, so there


----------



## Captain Code (Sep 30, 2002)

Office 2001 was drag and drop.  It installed it's libraries the first time you ran it, which took about 3 seconds.

IE's installer is crap though.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 2, 2002)

I downloaded it the first time I saw this thread.  I really, truly don't notice any performance boost.  5.2.1 worked fine; I don't see why this upgrade was neccesary.

Yes, the Microsoft installer DOES suck.  There is absolutely no reason at all for it to quit all running programs.  This could have easily been prevented.  The only reason I can think of why Microsoft would want to quit all running programs is to maybe disrupt a hacking/cracking utility...  but why in the world would they want to do that?    Microsoft had a choice in quitting all programs upon installation.  The question is, what reason would they have to do so?


----------



## solrac (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> *...Microsoft had a choice in quitting all programs upon installation.  The question is, what reason would they have to do so? *



Like I said, it's either a trait left over from OS 9 that they were too lazy or oblivious to remove, or they are fawkin' STOOPAD. There's no other reason.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by solrac _
> *Like I said, it's either a trait left over from OS 9 that they were too lazy or oblivious to remove, or they are fawkin' STOOPAD. There's no other reason. *


No, if they wanted to apps to stay open, they would have done so.  It's Microsoft, for Chrissake.  They write freakin' programs for Mac, and you say that they're too "fawkin' STOOPAD" to understand a little checkbox.

Right.    How very Mac-centric of you.


----------



## solrac (Oct 3, 2002)

If they really aren't stupid because they are Microsoft, then the ONLY reason for it is a trait left over from OS 9 that they forgot to remove, or were too lazy or rushed to remove.

There are only two (2) reasons for this:
1) Trait from OS 9 that wasn't removed
2) They are idiots

There is no other explanation.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 3, 2002)

1. There is no way that it is a "trait" left over from the OS 9 version, because I hase seen installers made with the same software.

And 2. the people at Microsoft CAN'T be idiots, because they did this with several other installers, like the Office installer.  And if I'm not mistaken, Windows Media Player 7 for X does not force you to quit your apps.

That eliminates those possiblities, leaving the floor open for more intelligent debate.


----------



## solrac (Oct 3, 2002)

the office installer is a drag and drop installation. The installer is OPTIONAL.

There IS NO OTHER REASON FOR THE BEHAVIOR OF THE EXPLORER INSTALLER. WHY, OH *WHY* CAN'T YOU SEE THAT???

Microsoft is just too huge. It's so huge they didn't catch that stupid mistake.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 3, 2002)

Do you think they would continue to leave this "stupid mistake" in the installer, when so many people have complained about it, if they didn't have a method behind the madness?


----------



## MDLarson (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm amazed you guys are still talking about this installer.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm just sorry I brought it up again.


----------



## solrac (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> *Do you think they would continue to leave this "stupid mistake" in the installer, when so many people have complained about it, if they didn't have a method behind the madness? *



Uhh.. YEAH?? Hello!! This is Microsoft were talking about!!


----------



## Hypernate (Oct 4, 2002)

Actually, the easiest way to install Explorer was to just gt it though the Mac OS Software Update. It did it wall for me, installed an iPod update (useless, cause I don' thave an iPod... yet) and restarted my mac. No shitty explorer installer.


----------



## MDLarson (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hypernate _
> *It did it wall for me, installed an iPod update (useless, cause I don' thave an iPod... yet)*


Sounds like you are planning to buy an iPod, which would make the software useful, but for updates that you don't care about, you can select them and make them inactive in Software Update.


----------



## earthshine (Oct 7, 2002)

Hey folks, just interested to know if IE 5.2.2 has added a way to disable non-user-initiated pop-up window junk. Both Omniweb and Mozilla have this option, and my current browser (Chimera 0.5, thanks all you Chimera partisans for the recommendation) seems to just ignore popups where I've always seen them appear in IE 5.1--->5.2.1. 

The unwanted popup (ads) are the single reason I cannot consider IE right now. I don't have tons of bandwidith, screen real estate, or patience for aggressive commerce.

eshine.


----------



## strobe (Oct 7, 2002)

I just disable JavaScript.


----------



## MDLarson (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by strobe _
> *I just disable JavaScript. *


That must suck for websites that rely on JavaScript!  

Do you find yourself turning it off and on again for specific sites, or do you just never run into JavaScript?


----------



## strobe (Oct 9, 2002)

I just keep it off. Sites with actual content usually don't have that shít. Sometimes a link will be a JavaScript command which you can usually crop into an actual link.


----------

